# Photography Inventory Software or Solutions



## Greg Panas (Feb 28, 2012)

I was looking for a way to keep track of where my photos are going and which ones are being put out in stores.  I started off small and was able to manage it the old fashion way with pencil and paper but now its grown a bit and i'm starting to have difficulty keeping track of what is where, etc etc.  Does any one have any recommendations or any insight on what to use?


----------

